# 06 jeep looking for snoway plow



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

Basher could you send me an e-mail at [email protected] I have been in contact with your company about a plow. Unfortunately I can't send you a private message for some reason.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Message sent, will be online for another 20 minutes or so or call me at the number below after 8.

Dam* them Eagles


----------



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

*New plow thanks to Basher and son*










If your looking for a Sno-way plow I highly reccomend Basher and Son 610-268-0007


----------



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

*New plow on jeep*

Thanks again Basher and Son!!!!


----------



## smitty3903 (Oct 18, 2006)

axeman how much for that 1990 jeep you have for sale. Give me the low down on it looking for something small for driveways.If you have pics email me at [email protected]


----------



## axeman468 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sent you an e-mail


----------

